# James K. Wax - 6/6/2010



## Randy Strausbaugh

James K Wax, 70, passed away on June 6, 2010 while vacationing with his family in Virginia Beach.
James was the first American to achieve Black Belt status in the art of Matsubayashi Shorin Ryu. He brought the art to this country along with his instructor, Ansei Ueshiro. Many individuals in the martial arts, including well-known Shorin Ryu instructor Robert Scaglione referred to Wax as sensei. 
He is survived by three sons, Gary Lee Hensley, Theodore Tatsumi Wax, and Reginald Bezer Wax, as well as by several brothers, sisters, nieces and nephews. 
Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

http://www.chillicothegazette.com/article/20100620/SPORTS/6200326


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## Haze

.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------

